# Asus K53SM-SX010D or Dell New Inspiron 15R.. Help me decide



## windchimes (Jul 11, 2012)

Hi guys,

Planning to buy a new laptop. Maximum budget is under 50k ...I don't own a desktop and this would be my sole companion. Will be using this for entertainment ( movies , music and gaming once in a while), graphics work like photo editing, browsing net and other office programs like word processor, presentations etc..

Two models I thought of are..

1) Dell New Inspiron 15R

Costs Rs. 48003 but 3rd generation and has OS bundled along with it

2) Asus K53SM-SX010D

Costs Rs. 40200 but 2nd generation and OS is not bundled along with it

I guess there would be finer differences with display, audio quality, heating etc between the two.

Also I would like to take the extended warranty for 3 years, which comes to around 8k+ for Dell I guess and for Asus which I am not sure of.

So, which one would be the best to opt for?


----------



## sakii (Jul 11, 2012)

I will advice U to see SAMSUNG 550 series thread once. 50K potential VFM multimedia lappy is discussed there. It will help u a lot.


----------



## windchimes (Jul 12, 2012)

sakii said:


> I will advice U to see SAMSUNG 550 series thread once. 50K potential VFM multimedia lappy is discussed there. It will help u a lot.



Haven't been a big fan of Samsung laptops, but the specs looks interesting!  Where can I find this model in Mumbai?

 By the way any comments on the models I specified?


----------



## sakii (Jul 12, 2012)

windchimes said:


> Haven't been a big fan of Samsung laptops, but the specs looks interesting!  Where can I find this model in Mumbai?
> 
> By the way any comments on the models I specified?



Try Lamington road. 

I am coming mumbai this weekend so I will too search lamington road just for it.

Even I hv not purchased any laptop from samsung but with all those specs samsung 550P is a hot cake. Truly VFM ryt now. Even I am worried abt ASS of sammy but u knw....samsung will becm better nd better as of existing service centre and huge network of stores in india.


----------



## windchimes (Jul 12, 2012)

sakii said:


> Try Lamington road.
> 
> I am coming mumbai this weekend so I will too search lamington road just for it.
> 
> Even I hv not purchased any laptop from samsung but with all those specs samsung 550P is a hot cake. Truly VFM ryt now. Even I am worried abt ASS of sammy but u knw....samsung will becm better nd better as of existing service centre and huge network of stores in india.



Was taking to a service center guy who pointed how Samsung tried to make it big with HDD's and failed. He was of the opinion to go with an established brand so that you know they may stay for a while. Else you'll find it tough later..


----------



## aroraanant (Jul 13, 2012)

+1 to Samsung 550P

Even 15R is not bad


----------

